# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Cần ng` giúp đỡ về chuyển đuôi

## bebannha

mính có 1 cái máy anh kts panasonic dmf3 ,mình muốn đưa 1 video từ máy tính vào máy ảnh mà ko dc.
máy ảnh video của nó có đuôi mov nhưng mình dùng total converter đổi sang đuôi mov cho vào máy ảnh ko chạy, ai biết cách nào giúp mình với cảm ơn nhìu(hướng dẫn chi tiết tí nha)

----------


## luxuryhanoi

máy ảnh của bạn chỉ chạy đc mỗi đuôi đó à ?
bạn kiểm tra lại xem.

----------


## hoangminh2016

> mính có 1 cái máy anh kts panasonic dmf3 ,mình muốn đưa 1 video từ máy tính vào máy ảnh mà ko dc.
> máy ảnh video của nó có đuôi mov nhưng mình dùng total converter đổi sang đuôi mov cho vào máy ảnh ko chạy, ai biết cách nào giúp mình với cảm ơn nhìu(hướng dẫn chi tiết tí nha)


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn thử dùng chương trình formatfactory xem sao: download
sau khi cài đặt và chạy chương trình bạn, bạn chon video >> đuôi file cần chuyển đổi (ở đây của bạn là mov), một cửa sổ hiện lên bạn chon add tìm đến file bạn muốn conver >> ok >> sau đó nhấn vào nút start để thực hiện quá trình conver.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## noithatquangvinh

vẫn câu hỏi cũ.cái phần mềm đó cũng hay,cũng đổi đuôi được nhưng để làm sao đưa vài nó chạy đc ý.ai đã từng xài chưa

----------


## minh200712

> vẫn câu hỏi cũ.cái phần mềm đó cũng hay,cũng đổi đuôi được nhưng để làm sao đưa vài nó chạy đc ý.ai đã từng xài chưa


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
có thể khi bạn conver bạn chưa chọn về định dạng chuẩn cho màn hình máy ảnh của bạn. bạn thao tác theo hình (bạn thử chọn định dạng 320x240 xem):

chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## blackcatcn

ban nen cai phan mem tvc 3.11< total video converter>

----------

